# Minn Kota repair help



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Minn Kota trolling motor on the bow of my boat and the other day when I was putting the boat away I noticed a low buzzing noise that caught my attention. What I found was that the foot control unit was sticking on the rotation at all times. I took the control apart and found that the electronic board on it is the problem. There are several blister-like buttons on the board that pop on and off with pressure. One of these buttons is broken down and shows a small burnt spot. Another one is collapsed and does not seem to function well either. I could replace the board only if I had one. If not I may need to find the entire foot pad or whatever they call it. What are some good resources to search for parts? I didn't get the exact model number info yet so I am just getting started on my research.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don&#8217;t know anything about them, but I do know that some electronics shops can fix many board problems. Most of the components in there are replaceable it seems. Might be a cheap alternative if you have a good shop nearby.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe I found the board listed on Mike's Reel repair. I had gotten the part number from the board (P/N 230-4012 REV. B). On their site there is a part listed as 2304012 Control Board Assy-Ft Pdl. It is listed at $78.30. I was hoping that the component only would be less than that. Any other places to check?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know if they can repair the board itself. It would seem that they would have to tear that entire spot apart and re-solder a button down in to it. Since the entire board was self contained and coated to prevent water damage it just seems like a major task. I am going to give Knox Marine a call and see what they can tall me.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I found one on eBay for $50! It is getting better!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.boatthings2.com/

Boat Things in Westerville is an authorized Minn Kota service center.

*Update
Looks like he now operates out of his home on Morse Rd. He used to have a business @ Cleveland & Schrock.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I called Knox Marine and the guy that deals with them was out until tomorrow. Besides I didn't have the model number of the trolling motor so I could not give him that. I will call him tomorrow.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just dropped a 2 month old Minn Kota off at the guy that owns boat things. Pay attention to the address because you'll never see the tiny sign on the shed in his back yard !!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I'd drop a 2 month old motor off where I bought it.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

1-800-227-6433, minn kota sells parts


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

M. Magis,
I would have, but the boat things guy is about an hour or more closer & it's still covered under warranty


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I've dealt with Boat Things. Nice guy. Very helpful. Bass fisherman.


----------

